# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Problme avec Microsoft Office

## nabilfaouzi

Salut tout le monde,

   J'ai un problme avec Microsoft Office 2007, quand je veux ouvrir Word un message : "mmoire ou espace de disque insuffisant pour xecuter Word" et si je veux ouvrir Excel un autre message apparat :" un lexique (XLLEX.dll) est manquant ou endommag j'ai ressayer de le rparer, de rinstaller, j'ai ressayer avec un autre cd mais toujours le mme problme  ::(:  j'espre de trouver la solution dans ce forum. Merci tout le monde.

----------


## yvonne

bonjour . suis la procdure suivante :
* Restauration  un point de restauration antrieur au problme 
* Rparation d'Office  l'aide du CD d'installation ; 
* Dsinstallation/rinstallation d'Office ; 
* Dsinstallation/rinstallation d'Office, Spybot et NAV dsactiv ; 
* Dsinstallation/nettoyage de la base de registre/nettoyage du rpertoire Program File/rinstallation d'Office ; 
* Remplacement de la DLL incrimine ci-dessus par celle extraite du ficher CAB d'installation 
* Remplacement de la DLL incrimine ci-dessus par une autre tlcharge sur le web
Jespre que a taidera.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Si une rparation n'a pas rsolu le problme, il faut alors tenter de dsinstaller Office pour le rinstaller par la suite.

MS donne cette mthode pour supprimer Office 2007.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218/fr

Si le problme n'est pas rsolu, tu dois tre certain que tu n'as pas un virus  quelconque sur ta machine.

Et en dernier recours, c'est une installation frache de ton pc qu'il sera ncessaire de faire en prenant soin de faire une sauvegarde de tes fichiers avant.

----------


## nabilfaouzi

j'ai fait tous que vous avez propos malgr tout le problme continue, j'ai scann avec kaspersky, docotor spyware.... aucun virus. merci pour les rponses.

----------


## loufab

Je crains qu'il ne te reste plus qu' tenter une rinstallation totale du poste.

----------


## hasinandrina

Voici une reponse que j'ai trouv dans un autre forum, je pense que ceci pourrait aider d'autres personnes.
C'tait un problme avec votre compte utilisateur, il suffit d'en crer un nouveau et puis de transfrer vos paramtres et vos documents sauf les fichiers ntuser qui se trouvent dans documents&settings dans le sous rpertoire du nom de l'utilisateur. Attention n'oubliez pas les fichiers cachs 
 ::lol::

----------


## nabilfaouzi

merci, j'ai vu aussi la solution mais j'ai un autre problme c'est quand je cre une autre session le windows dmarre automatiquement sur la session administrateur sans me laisser le choix je cherche la solution et si quelqu'un la trouver merci de me contacter. GRAND MERCI A VOUS TOUS. ::ccool::

----------


## Dolphy35

Salut,

Petite question en passant, ta version d'office est officielle ?
Tu n'aurais pas un problme sur ton CD d'instal  ::roll::  ?

Pour ton compte dans la gestion des comptes il est possible de dterminer si Windows dmarre sur un compte ou laisse le choix.


Dolphy  :;):

----------


## nabilfaouzi

j'ai rsolu enfin le problme par la cration d'une autre session merci pour vos rponse  ::ccool::

----------

